# Name Suggestion for WF Pied Male



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

:wf pied: I need ideas for a name for this handsome man. He is very vocal and curious, has a good temperament. And, go!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

How about Soarin?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He looks like a Domino to me hehe


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

How about Rudy or Milo?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He looks pretty dapper, what about Tux?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Frosty lol he is beautiful


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks like a Mambo to me.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I actually considered Tux and Milo, but my fiance threw those suggestions out. Keep em coming, I'm loving all these cute names!


----------



## NotAfraidEver (Jun 26, 2014)

Beautiful! I would name him... Romeo... or Casanova!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Domino is a cute one!

I've heard that animals respond the best to two-syllable names, because they hear the rise in our tone of voice in the first syllable, and the fall in the second syllable. Sharp vowel sounds are also good.

Whatever name you pick, it's for an incredibly handsome little guy. Congrats!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Oh I love Romeo. That's a good one.


----------

